# DHV IPO Champioships 2013



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Very interesting this time around with a good representation of breeds beside the usual suspects...Giant Schnauzer came in third,with Boxers and Airedales interspersed among the Mals and GSDs.
individual videos can be seen,i actually liked the lowest scoring, Airedale whose protection was badly penalized as a result of tardy release and quick(ahem dirty) rebites.

The vids are very cool I think need premium memebership.



http://en.working-dog.eu/results/DHV-DM-2013-IPO-10002739


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

No GS in third from what I'm looking at. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Look again...That was a nice frigging Riesenschnauzer! \\/


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Trying to sort this out

http://www.vdh-dm-ipo-2013.de/


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Need to edit original post
Correction. http://www.vdh-dm-ipo-2013.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Ergebnisse-VDH-DM-IPO-2013.pdf


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is your link Ed http://en.working-dog.eu/results/VDH-DM-IPO-2013-IPO-21000653


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> That was a nice frigging Riesenschnauzer! \\/


What a beast!!! I wonder if they taught it how to bark with a ball?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nice dog...love the sound of the sleeve being hit...


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

RS(Giant Schnauzers) have some great dogs in the breed.
Personally had 3 titled 2 and they were serious about protection sport and territorial.
But like a lot of large breeds often relatively short lived. My 2 males passed at 10 years and in comparison at 11 1/2 my older Airedale is still vigorous.
Personally I think these multi breed competions are great.

Thanks for finding the correct link....


----------

